# Bristol North Swimming Baths - December 2011



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 20, 2012)

A bit late posting this on here, but found the photos again!

Bristol City Council closed down the popular Bristol North baths in 2005, as part of an overhaul of swimming facilities in the city. The authority said Bristol North was in disrepair and too expensive to run.

The site was bought and originally going to be turned into an NHS Health centre, but so far nothing has happened. 

See the evening post story about the redevelopment:
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Work-...ail/story.html

Everything is still there and the power is on in some parts, some very nice original features, it's just a shame about the suspended ceiling that was put up!

Recession Bristol are now looking after the place, which is good as it was starting to fall victim to vandals. See link:
http://recessionbristol.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/community-update-april-2012/

Some photos:




P1040563 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040574 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040507 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040452 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040440 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040434 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040423 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040420 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040406 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040445 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040487 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040463 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040531 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040522 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040517 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040449 by seffyboy523, on Flickr




P1040422 by seffyboy523, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

nice...still some nice features in there...


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2012)

This place is no longer explorable, it has people on site 24 hours, one of which is me.

We will be holding a series of events here on weekends throughout May if anyone wants to see the building.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 21, 2012)

krela said:


> This place is no longer explorable, it has people on site 24 hours, one of which is me.
> 
> We will be holding a series of events here on weekends throughout May if anyone wants to see the building.



I know, that really is good new for the place. I actually contacted the group to offer some help


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, I replied to your email yesterday then lol. 

Next weekend if you're not busy, I'll email you proper details later in the week.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 21, 2012)

krela said:


> Oh, I replied to your email yesterday then lol.
> 
> Next weekend if you're not busy, I'll email you proper details later in the week.



I did wander if it was you actually!

That would be good, thanks mate


----------



## Typowriter (Apr 21, 2012)

Recession Bristol crew checking in!
Seffyboy, your photographs were posted a while back elsewhere and they really helped us plan what we're doing with the building now.
Thank you very much.
Consider yourself a key contributor to Operation Awesome.!


You'd be more than welcome to come see what's going on. Might be interesting to set up the exact shots again for before and after pics.


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2012)

Typowriter said:


> You'd be more than welcome to come see what's going on. Might be interesting to set up the exact shots again for before and after pics.



That's a nice idea. Think we need to finish a few jobs first though! Which you're welcome to help out with seffyboy, we need all the help we can get at the minute. 

I'll take it off the forum though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice to see such a tidy place,good luck with the events.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 21, 2012)

Typowriter said:


> You'd be more than welcome to come see what's going on. Might be interesting to set up the exact shots again for before and after pics.



I look forward to seeing them if they are done! 

Great pics dude, The wife was pushing me to go and "do"this place the other week but clearly that wouldn't have been possible 

Good luck to everybody inside the building, It's a great job what you are doing and I really look forward to the open days!


----------



## Ratters (Apr 21, 2012)

Makes me happy I done this place & seen it when I did at the very begining of the year 

Makes me even happier knowing that something positive is happening with it too & it isn't just going to go to wreck & ruin 

Nice one


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 21, 2012)

Typowriter said:


> Recession Bristol crew checking in!
> Seffyboy, your photographs were posted a while back elsewhere and they really helped us plan what we're doing with the building now.
> Thank you very much.
> Consider yourself a key contributor to Operation Awesome.!
> ...



Very pleased to be able to have helped there!  I'm certainly up for that.



krela said:


> That's a nice idea. Think we need to finish a few jobs first though! Which you're welcome to help out with seffyboy, we need all the help we can get at the minute.
> 
> I'll take it off the forum though.



I am, I've just got your message mate


----------



## nelly (Apr 21, 2012)

I like this, hope it all goes well guys


----------



## tumbles (Apr 22, 2012)

Great to hear someone is stepping up and doing something about this. It was criminal that the council closed it down in the first place.

I'd happily try and offer help when I can. Life is a bit crazy with house moving/marriage at moment but if I can help in anyway let me know. 

It'd be fantastic to see this place revived in a similar way to the Portishead community saved their pool.

First thing I'd like to see you do is remove those horrible boards on the windows!


----------



## krela (Apr 22, 2012)

The plans to turn it into a community health centre will be going ahead in the near future. Its life as a public swimming pool are long gone unfortunately. It simply wasn't sustainable or healthy as a pool. The developer walked us through what they're going to do and the building has a very bright future if it all goes according to plan. Their conversion is not only sympathetic but will actually enhance it's beauty and features.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 22, 2012)

brillant find there mate


----------



## jme2012 (May 15, 2012)

Love the pics, i go past it a lot on the bus, looks nice from the outside, and even better in the inside. I bet it was booming back when it was open as a pool.
Would that top balcony be accessible when it was open?
Thanks for pisting mate.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic news that the original features will be maintained, such a beautiful building with ornate architecture. Well done to everyone who is involved in it’s restoration.


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to drag up an old thread. Just thought I'd contribute. Some of my photos from back in December. Would be interesting to see what the place is like now in person, peeking through the front door I've see lots of paintings. Looking through these pics, I can't wait to try out my recently bought wide angle lens.


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 17, 2012)

And a well done to saving this place. As said the architecture on the outside and the details on the inside like the balcony, pillars etc are beautiful. Top work guys.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Quality pics dude! Thanks for adding them  Was a good morning that, even if we did piss off a few neighbours haha.


----------

